# digestive issues



## momofboys (Jun 8, 2015)

It looks like this is a common occurrence/topic for V owners and while I have read a lot of the forum posts on this I thought I would put this out for any Canadian V owners. Copper is now 5 months, growing like a weed and has the typical V energy and is exercised at least twice a day. This being said he has had loose stools or diarrhea for several weeks. I add pumpkin to most meals to help the issue and when it was really bad I just gave him pumpkin and rice to help settle things down. He loves to eat everything so I'm not sure if its something he continually gets into in the yard that is causing the issue or if it's his food. I've been looking at previous posts and I'm more confused than ever. I really don't want to break the bank with his kibble but at the same time want to feed him a quality food. Currently using the PC puppy as when I looked at the ingredient list compared to others it didn't seem that bad. Would a lamb based product be better? I'm considering switching to raw once he is a year old at least for some of his daily meals as when he is grown my husband who is an avid mountain biker will be taking him out with him and I know he should have a high protein diet. Thanks for any tips/suggestions. Copper doesn't seem to be effected by it, he still loves to eat and his energy level is high. I have read about adding yogurt to help his gut and will try this tomorrow.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Has a vet looked at this and tested him to rule out any physical reasons for the gastric issues? That would be a good first step.


----------



## sfapsey (Jan 9, 2015)

We had the same issue with our V at around the same age and switched to raw only which took care of the problem. We have since split her meals to a grain free kibble meal in the morning and raw at night. This has just been easier to manage than the raw only diet and also covers all the other nutrients she needs.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Dogs can have the occasional upset stomach, just like humans. But something going on for a few weeks is different. I would run a stool sample to the vet , just to rule out giardia, and coccidia. Both are easily treated. If he has taken antibiotics in the past, give him something to help boost the good bacteria in his stomach.

If that comes back clear your pup just may have a problem digesting something in its food. They don't have to be allergic to something, for it to cause digestive issues. Most of the time we try a different protein first, but its hit or miss until you find the right combination at that point.


----------



## NutterButter (Mar 5, 2016)

FWIW our Sadie has had the same issues. Finally settled on Hill's Science Diet Digestive Care I/D with a small portion of 
Minute White Rice in low sodium chicken broth. I tried to introduce a little bit of Hill's kibble but contrary to what you might think
it made her stomach issues worse, so back to just canned and white rice which she seems to do OK with.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I had problems with Dharma's diet forever. We finally found a combination of kibble that she would eat and did well on. when she was young we had all kinds of issues and giving her anything HUMAN FOOD was scary too. If she eats or drinks anything other than her own food or water in the house it can cause problems. You just have to be really careful and figure out what the ingredients are in the food and treats etc.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2016)

Our V also seems to have a sensitive tummy/loose stools. I have noticed that it typically is worst when she gets table scraps, which can be difficult to prevent when I have a 2yo and a 9mth old in the house with her. Sugar and cereal seem to be what upset her the most. She does pretty well if I can keep the kids from sharing food with her.


----------

